# Trovoada de 13 de Junho 2006



## I_Pereira (30 Mai 2007 às 19:43)

Forte da Barra, das 01:00 às 01:30. Uma das trovoadas que devia ter saido de casa mais cedo e o inicio do dia que me proporcionou uma das sessões fotográficas que me deu mais gosto  



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Esgueira, das 4:40 às 5:10


----------



## mocha (31 Mai 2007 às 14:57)

bem ja k isto anda escasso de trovoada aqui pra estes lados ao menos k haja belas fotos pra lavar a vista.
as 1ªs então metem ca um respeito.
bom trabalho


----------

